# Problems with TAP?



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Two sets of friends have recently had problems with TAP bookings. The first one's flight from Portugal to UK was cancelled and she had to make alternative arrangements at short notice. The second couple prebooked and paid for car parking at Gatwick and car hire at Oporto for their TAP flight only to be told the flight was cancelled. TAP refunded the cost of the flight but not the parking and car hire which were not refundable.
I am wondering if this is a sign that TAP is in trouble and that it do really does stand for Take Another Plane!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

TAP to UK via Gatwick generally ok but Manchester's 1 direct flight is often cancelled if insufficient passengers with Stansted & Ryanair 2 flights per day 365 days a year and far cheaper prices surely worth the hassle.

There parking and car hire could well be claimable or costs associated with cancelling or rebooking if they had comprehensive travel insurance or possibly with card company


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Indeed I agree about Easyjet. I just thought I would post a warning.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Ryanair 2 flights per day 365 days a year and far cheaper prices surely worth the hassle.


Was looking at booking yesterday and checked both Ryanair, Easyjey, BA and TAP....

The most expensive were EASYJET & RYANAIR and that was before I even added the baggage. anad that was by over €100!!!!!!!


Also I think you will f ind that they have no flight at all available on December 25th....so only 364 days a year CM


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes ok all depends where you can get easy access to for us direct TAP to Manchester means an overnight in Lisbon yes sometimes flights can be cheaper than Ryanair or Easyjet but not that often and for us really not worth the chance of a flight being cancelled which seems frequent out of season.

It'll be nice when Easyjet publish where the new Porto hub is flying to but probably more european destinations than UK but competition is good


----------



## southsussex (Jun 19, 2009)

At the moment I travel over from the UK into Porto 3 or 4 times a year and we always find that TAP is by far the best value in the Summer, but EasyJet is best for the rest of the year.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

LOL!!!!


----------



## thegypsyinme (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi trave lling-man,

Great video. We stopped using Ryanair ages ago. Did have problems getting to Pt with Tap a few weeks ago, but as far as I'm aware new planes weren't delivered to Tap on time.

Here's a quote from O'Leary himself: "Ryanair's biggest achievement? Bringing low fares to Europe and still lowering 'em. Biggest failure? Hiring me." 

I disagree with the first half of quote and agree with the second half lane:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Now TM where did you dig that one up from LOL lane:


----------

